# Just a little blue number



## Carl Fisher (Sep 3, 2015)

Best I can tell, this is probably a Mutt Blanks Lava. It was just hanging out in my blank stash with no label.

Paired up with an Antique Silver Jr. George II


----------



## D.Oliver (Sep 3, 2015)

That's mighty nice!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 3, 2015)

That is nice!!


----------



## stonepecker (Sep 3, 2015)

I like the completed work.......That is a keeper.
Blank and kit just seems to be a perfect match.


----------



## oneleggimp (Sep 3, 2015)

Beautiful.


----------



## Gus Jr (Sep 3, 2015)

Very nice.


----------



## mark james (Sep 3, 2015)

Beautiful work Carl.  The blank and kit are stunning.

...  I peeked at your website...  Very nice site (the pens are wonderful!).

I was particularly fond of the Redwood Lace and blue/white swirl!  To me that is excellent!

Mark


----------



## Tom D (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Carl, could you send it to me so I can get a closer look?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 3, 2015)

Tom D said:


> Hi Carl, could you send it to me so I can get a closer look?



Sure, let me send you a Square invoice first :biggrin:

I think I lucked out with the streak of silver in what I'm going to call the bottom of this blank.  Gave me the perfect line for the antique silver clip to fit right in.

I think I remember this being one of Eugene's new style Lava blanks, but I just can't remember


----------



## qquake (Sep 4, 2015)

Spectacular blank!


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 4, 2015)

mark james said:


> Beautiful work Carl.  The blank and kit are stunning.
> 
> ...  I peeked at your website...  Very nice site (the pens are wonderful!).
> 
> ...



Mark, that is one of my favorites.  It's very simple and clean lines but the material combination just stands out.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Sep 7, 2015)

Carl you always have an eye for matching up hardware and blanks. Very nice job on this one.


----------



## jeff (Sep 14, 2015)

A nice addition to the front page! :biggrin:


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 15, 2015)

LOL, Thanks Jeff 

I saw it up there and was like...hey that kinda looks familiar.  Took me a second this early in the morning.


----------



## walshjp17 (Sep 15, 2015)

Congrats on the Front Page.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 16, 2015)

Just verified exactly which blank this was :biggrin:

Mutt Blanks Lava Lamp Blank #13

Beautiful material.


----------



## Erik831 (Sep 16, 2015)

Nice beautiful pen Carl, where do you get that particular kit?


----------



## Carl Fisher (Sep 16, 2015)

It's the Jr. George II.  The primary vendors for these would be Classic Nib or Signature Pen Supply.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Sep 17, 2015)

Great looking pen Carl! Congrats on making the front page!


----------



## liljohn1368 (Sep 17, 2015)

Alright Carl you have 39 likes 11 more and you will get in the elite group.....


----------



## Band Saw Box (Sep 18, 2015)

A real beauty for sure


----------

